# Best Service - Desert Winds released!



## TARI (Sep 19, 2011)

Dear VI friends,

I am happy to introduce Desert Winds, a sample library featuring four unique ethnic solo wind instruments:

*ARMENIAN DUDUK
PERSIAN NEY
TURKISH NEY
ZOURNA
*
In Desert Winds you will find up to 6 different real legato types per instrument, deep sampling, amazing playability...

Included in the library a *bonus with 20 beautiful and inspiring soundscapes.*

Please check out the video teaser:



Legato Videos





and the demos (more coming soon)

*NARNIA LULLABY EXCERPT
*
[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/narnia_lullaby_2.mp3[/mp3]

*THE SANDS OF TIME (Persian Ney)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F24120882&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*All these demos use just real legato playing:*

*HOLY EARTH (Armenian duduk)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F19909752&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*LAST FAREWELL (Armenian duduk)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F19795417&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*ADVENTURE IN DAMASCUS (Zourna)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17595678&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*SCHEHEREZADE'S DECEPTION (Turkish Ney)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17376108&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*DESERT WINDS (Turkish Ney)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17065157&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

*LOVE IN EGYPT (Turkish Ney)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17045836&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

Hope you like it! :D 

Tari


----------



## vrocko (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Sounds nice, being half Armenian I will have to purchase this for the duduk haha.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

EDIT


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Sounds awesome!

Release date?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Sound, not surprisignly, excellent Eduardo. Great demo writing too.

I've got duduks and neys coming out of my ears, but will wait to see the price to see whether I can be tempted into the zourna - there really isn't a decent one of them available.


----------



## Nostradamus (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Tari,

is this sampled Duduk different from that in your older wind library?


----------



## Ben H (Sep 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## TARI (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Thank you guys!  



justwanderedin @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> Release date?


Thanks Christopher,
During October, but I don't know exactly when.



Nostradamus @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Hi Tari,
> 
> is this sampled Duduk different from that in your older wind library?



Hi Nostradamus.
Yes, is totally different. Different duduk (this one is probably the best out there) and 100% new recordings. The Anthology duduk had scripted legato, this one has 6 different real legatos. Absolutely playable!  



Ben H @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Another couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I'm guessing it is in ENGINE format only?
> 2. Will all of your older Anthology wind instruments also be ported over?



Hi Ben,

1.-Yes, only ENGINE 2 format
2.-No, they will remain as they are right now.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## TARI (Sep 19, 2011)

Ben H @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Thanks Tari,
> I just wanted to make sure that there was not too much overlap.



You are welcome!! 



Ben H @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Last question... are there any more winds on the way? :mrgreen:



haha...YES!! (and not winds as well...) :mrgreen:


----------



## devastat (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Sounds great, awesome!


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 19, 2011)

If the Persian Ney is well done, then you have a new customer right here. No one has done it justice yet.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 19, 2011)

I just want to say that the playability and legato of these instruments are just breathtaking.

Best ethnic winds ever!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

I haven't had the money to buy any of Eduardo's previous libraries. But the Bulgarian piccolo in the Forest Kingdom freebie was stunningly playable. I can only imagine how good this library is.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 20, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> I just want to say that the playability and legato of these instruments are just breathtaking.
> 
> Best ethnic winds ever!


I agree. They're astonishing.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 20, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Nice move Tari - I am ready for the 'next generation' in these instruments. Looking forward to this one for sure


----------



## TARI (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments :D 



ozmorphasis @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> If the Persian Ney is well done, then you have a new customer right here. No one has done it justice yet.


Hi ozmorphasis,
I will include shorly a persian ney demo. A low one was recorded.



Ben H @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Hey Tari,
> 
> If you are taking votes/requests, then I vote for an expressive, playable sampled bansuri.
> I know you've already done low bansuri with your Anthology, but, well, it's low. :/
> ...



Hi Ben,
Bansuri will be included in a future project  



TheUnfinished @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> I haven't had the money to buy any of Eduardo's previous libraries. But the Bulgarian piccolo in the Forest Kingdom freebie was stunningly playable. I can only imagine how good this library is.



You will see this one will have an affordable price! :wink: 

Tari


----------



## shakuman (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Wow Tari you are rock! Excellent work as usual o=< I was a way for around 3 months hope to talk with you soon..

Shakuman.


----------



## Ed (Sep 21, 2011)

Ben H @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Hey Tari,
> 
> If you are taking votes/requests, then I vote for an expressive, playable sampled bansuri. :



+5000!

But I love the sound of these! The first Duduk demo is amazing! Also a Zourna is really cool. Tari seems to be the only one doing these kinds of instruments justice. Seems to have great players and really attention to detail and playability. Cant wait till I get a reason to buy these


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 21, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> Ben H @ Tue Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tari,
> ...




Tari's the man. Using his accordions tonight on a quirky cue. It is nailing it. Where I was thinking a couple years ago to buy an used one and learn to play it - now I wouldn't even consider it.

Tari seems to continually carve out a niche for just what we need and USE.


----------



## TARI (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your words. Is my love for ethnic music and instruments which makes me work hard on this, and of course your support and words are also a main reason to keep developing sample libraries :wink: 

Tari


----------



## Ben H (Sep 23, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## TARI (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben H @ Fri Sep 23 said:


> Hi Tari,
> 
> I forgot to ask if there will also be windcontroller patches included for WX5 and EWI?


Hi Ben,
We are seriously thinking about that. Not sure if we will include it right now or as a free future update. 
Anyway, by right clicking any parameter in the interface you can assign any CC to fit your needs.

Tari


----------



## Ed (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Tari whats the dynamics like on these bad boys?


----------



## TARI (Sep 25, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Sep 25 said:


> Hey Tari whats the dynamics like on these bad boys?


Hi Ed,
The duduk has 3 different dynamics, everyone with real legato included.
Both neys and zourna, due to their characteristics, just one. In these instruments, blowing stronger or softer doesn't change dynamics, changes tuning.

Tari


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 25, 2011)

Tari, quick question. Is it possible to edit the sample files in Engine 2? For example in your Forest Kingdom library which I absolutely adore btw, I wish with the intensity of a thousand suns I could make the ethereal singer hit the A note instead of her stopping at G#. I'm a guy who loves his A minor key so I run into this issue often :D.

I suppose my concern is, I want to know if it's possible like in kontakt to stretch existing samples a bit.

This is an insta-buy for me btw, give us pricing information so I can save up accordingly!


----------



## TARI (Sep 25, 2011)

MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 25 said:


> Tari, quick question. Is it possible to edit the sample files in Engine 2? For example in your Forest Kingdom library which I absolutely adore btw, I wish with the intensity of a thousand suns I could make the ethereal singer hit the A note instead of her stopping at G#. I'm a guy who loves his A minor key so I run into this issue often :D.
> 
> I suppose my concern is, I want to know if it's possible like in kontakt to stretch existing samples a bit.
> 
> This is an insta-buy for me btw, give us pricing information so I can save up accordingly!


Hi MaestroRage,
In Engine you can do everything (add, remove fx, change individual group volumes, etc) except editing samples. You need Independence 3 in order to do it. When it comes to legato patches it is a bit more difficult because it is not enough stretching the samples, you need to change the legato script.
Anyway I have done a new patch for you with the notes stretched to A. 
Please, email me to eduardotarilonte (at) gmail.com and I will send it to you 

Tari


----------



## Ben H (Sep 26, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## cacophonix (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Please see no offense, but despite theses sounds seems amazing, Engine2 is an absolutely no-go for me.

At the same time, I guess, porting to Kontakt is a no-go for you 

Respectfully,


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 27, 2011)

Tari, thanks for that patch! It worked like a charm. While I feel Engine 2 is not the best sampler by any stretch of the imagination, honestly you are the only developer here who makes it worth using.

my wallet and I are waiting for more information regarding release :D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*



cacophonix @ Mon Sep 26 said:


> Please see no offense, but despite theses sounds seems amazing, Engine2 is an absolutely no-go for me.
> 
> At the same time, I guess, porting to Kontakt is a no-go for you
> 
> Respectfully,



Respectfully, people cannot expect ALL libraries to be for Kontakt. If they were, it would be bad for us for the future, bad for the industry, and even bad for N.I. because there would be no competition and therefore no real motivation for them to continue to improve.


----------



## Ztarr (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*



EastWest Lurker @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Respectfully, people cannot expect ALL libraries to be for Kontakt. If they were, it would be bad for us for the future, bad for the industry, and even bad for N.I. because there would be no competition and therefore no real motivation for them to continue to improve.


Competition is great but when the competing products don't offer the same experiences it becomes an issue. Even moreso when the consumer doesnt have the option to choose which product they would like to support. 

Also, unless there's some huge incentive for the developer to support one over the other exclusively, it hurts the developer in the end as well.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

EDIT


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*



Ztarr @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Respectfully, people cannot expect ALL libraries to be for Kontakt. If they were, it would be bad for us for the future, bad for the industry, and even bad for N.I. because there would be no competition and therefore no real motivation for them to continue to improve.
> ...



Kontakt was not always the Kontakt everyone now knows and likes. It took them YEARS. If fact, until 3.0, it pretty much sucked and did not really get good until 3.5. Until then, the EXS24 was better, Gigastudio was better, and arguably even Halion was on a par.

Engine is getting better and will, if enough people buy fine libraries for it like Tari's, get better. Play is getting better and will, if enough people buy fine libraries for it like like HS and HB, get better.

If you guys want "Kontakt only", then fine buy "Kontakt only" but stop bugging the developers that go another way, like EW and Tari, about it. They made the choice they made because of engine specific abilities, copy protection, and financial considerations, because licensing for Kontakt is very expensive.


----------



## cacophonix (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Hello Jay,

I clearly hear and understand your point.

The problem, for an end-user like me, is to have to much sample players which multiply the work (maintenance, learning process, memory footprint etc.).

I use Play along with Kontakt. Play is now robust and stable but, no offense intented, it is IMHO less user-friendly than Kontakt from the ergonomic point of view. (I don't elaborate, since it is not the subject here).

A few years ago, when Kontakt was not so mature, as you remind us, a lot of developers allow their clients to buy their products in different formats Giga, EXS 24 or Kontakt.
It not the case anymore, I believe mainly because illegal copying.

So, understand me when I am reluctant to go with an other sample player like Engine 2. No doubt it can be very effective and robust in a few monthes/years from now... perhaps even the future leading product... no one can tell the future.

I have to use the products now 

By the way, a more achieved product like Motu Machfive III would make me less suspicious for the time being.

But again, I don't imagine having a computer with too many different players (Aria PLayer, Kontakt, Play, Vienna instruments, Engine 2, Halion player, G-player, ASPlayer to name a few among the most important).

Three is a maximum for me (VSL, Kontakt, Play), more retains me to buy other proprietary-format libraries (not even talking about future support ; what if Engine 2 dies like Giga did? Leaving this time people with closed format. Giga was open and can be converted. VSL, protected Kontakt, Play and all the other are definitely closed format...)

(Please bear in mind that English is not my language, if I wrote something inappropriate, excuse me)

Alex.


----------



## dedersen (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Meanwhile, this is a commercial thread for what sounds like a wonderful product, so perhaps not the appropriate place for this discussion?


----------



## cacophonix (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*



dedersen @ Tue 27 Sep said:


> Meanwhile, this is a commercial thread for what sounds like a wonderful product, so perhaps not the appropriate place for this discussion?



You're right, my apologies. I'll stop here, but I feel it is important that developers have that kind of feedback (especially when the product seems so good, and I mean it).

Regards,


----------



## TARI (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*

Hi guys,
No need to apologize. I understand your point of view and respectful debates, like this one, are always positive.
I would like to say that IMO, more important than the platform are the sounds. In my template there are a lot of different sample players: PLAY, Engine, UVI, Vienna Instruments, Toontrack, different synths, etc... without any problem at all. All of them, solid as a rock. :D 

And as I said before, in the end, what matters is the sound. We all know Kontakt is the best sample player out there, no doubt, but we are working hard to make Engine better every day. I wouldn't develop libraries for a sample player which doesn't work or that could dissapear in a few years. So no fear about that.

...and coming back to Desert Winds... :mrgreen: 
A new Persian Ney demo


*THE SANDS OF TIME (Persian Ney)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F24120882&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

Thanks!

Tari


----------



## Ben H (Sep 28, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 28, 2011)

Tari,

Thanks for posting the Ney demo. Sounds good, but honestly, since I would need the instrument to do much more than this melodically (your example is primarily sustained sounds), it is hard for me to assess the usefulness of this instrument for my own writing.

Is the instrument capable of more exposed nimble melodic writing? If so, can you post a more exposed demo? It does not need to be anything fancy in terms of production/song/etc, I just need to see that it can do more than just the atmospheric stuff. 

Much thanks congratulations on the new product!

O


----------



## TARI (Sep 28, 2011)

ozmorphasis @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> Tari,
> 
> Thanks for posting the Ney demo. Sounds good, but honestly, since I would need the instrument to do much more than this melodically (your example is primarily sustained sounds), it is hard for me to assess the usefulness of this instrument for my own writing.
> 
> ...


Hi ozmorphasis.

The persian ney we have recorded has a lower range and a softer sound than the turkish ney, so it is not as good as the turkish ney in terms or nimble playing. It is better for slower melodies. 

both examples are only real legato playing:

*PERSIAN NEY* This is just an ultra quick example played in real time (sorry  )
[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/persian%20ney%20solo.mp3[/mp3]

The turkish ney (and the rest of the instruments) are great for nimble playing. This is the demo"Desert Winds" out of the box:

*TURKISH NEY*
[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/turkish%20ney%20solo.mp3[/mp3]

Hope it helps.

Tari


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 28, 2011)

TARI @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> ozmorphasis @ Wed Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Tari,
> ...




Thanks so much Tari for the quick reply and for the examples. They are helpful. As an FYI, below is what I have in my ears as an example of Persian Ney. Of course, this is the greatest master the instrument has known in the past 100 years, so I'm not expecting a sample library to go this far, but just to give you an idea of what I'm referring to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy2Leyj2uD4&feature=related

Also, does your engine allow for microtuning customization? This would also be a critical factor for those of us that want to actually play authentic melodies from different regions.

Much thanks!

Omid


----------



## TARI (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (new Persian Ney demo!)*

Hi Omid,
You are welcome. The persian ney example was very rough, I made another quick example which I think it is better 
*PERSIAN NEY*
[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/persian%20ney%20solo.mp3[/mp3]
The intention for this instrument is not to nail exactly the real style but a cinematic way of playing and sound. Anyway I am sure you could do something pretty similar, having in mind that any sample library beats a real player, mainly being the master :D 

Engine doesn't have microtuning yet, but we will add quite a few extra patches with different microtuning included.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (new Persian Ney demo!)*

Hi again,

This is a new video demo featuring how easy is to use the real legato and how realistic it sounds.





Tari


----------



## Ryan Scully (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (legato video demo added)*

VERY impressive Tari! 



Ryan


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Oct 22, 2011)

Tari,

When is this library available?

-B


----------



## TARI (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (legato video demo added)*



prscully20 @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> VERY impressive Tari! Ryan



Thanks Ryan :D 


Brobdingnagian @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> Tari,
> 
> When is this library available?
> 
> -B



I hope the download version will be available at the end of this week and the dvd, the next week. Fingers crossed!

Tari


----------



## Ben H (Oct 23, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## TARI (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (legato video demo added)*



Ben H @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> Great. I'm really looking forward to this one. o=<


Thanks Ben, as soon as it is released I will post here. VI control is the first place where I announce things :wink: 

Tari


----------



## Ben H (Oct 23, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Lex (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (new Persian Ney demo!)*



TARI @ Sat Oct 22 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> This is a new video demo featuring how easy is to use the real legato and how realistic it sounds.
> 
> ...




Wonderful!

alex


----------



## TARI (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (legato video demo added)*

Thanks Ben and Lex :D 

This is a new video featuring Turkish Ney legato. Both Neys and Zourna works in the same way as explained in this video. Duduk is a bit different, as shown in the previous video.

Hope you like it!



Tari


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (NEW TURKISH NEY legato video demo added)*

sounds great Tari, best in the market  
no offence but i want to mention using verses of Quran in music(your zourna demo) -if it's not sufi music- is not nice for Muslims and there is no desert in Turkey :wink:


----------



## TARI (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (NEW TURKISH NEY legato video demo added)*



ysnyvz @ Tue Oct 25 said:


> sounds great Tari, best in the market
> no offence but i want to mention using verses of Quran in music(your zourna demo) -if it's not sufi music- is not nice for Muslims and there is no desert in Turkey :wink:


Thanks!

No offence at all  Sorry, it is my occidental point of view... :mrgreen: 

Tari


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (NEW TURKISH NEY legato video demo added)*

i know it's your occidental point of view,Tari
it's usual view from most of westerns
i just mentioned there are some people who don't like that view :wink: 
anyway,good luck with your library


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds*



EastWest Lurker @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Respectfully, people cannot expect ALL libraries to be for Kontakt. If they were, it would be bad for us for the future, bad for the industry, and even bad for N.I. because there would be no competition and therefore no real motivation for them to continue to improve.



Completely agree.

In fact I supported Tari's decision to change (even though I love Kontakt).
It was always sad to see Tari's amazing work poping up on warez some time after release, when he was with Kontakt.

Accordions, is used illegally up to its bones...

Tari and all developers have a family, house to pay, etc.

Wake up call to NI! GET SOME COPY PROTECTION!!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 31, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (NEW TURKISH NEY legato video demo added)*



Ben H @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that 4 out of the top 10 downloads listed on SoundsOnDemand.com are Tari's? Including postions 1, 2 and 4.
> 
> That's pretty cool. =o




Old news brother. As my son would say - if he was buying libraries. "Tari's just LEGIT". He has a knack for making things that just get used in many/most productions done here.


----------



## TARI (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (NEW TURKISH NEY legato video demo added)*

Hi Ben and Rob!

I am flattered...thank you for your super kind words :wink: :oops: 

I would like to share a small demo. It is the main melody of Narnia Lullaby. EVERYTHING real legato playing. No ornaments...



*NARNIA LULLABY EXCERPT (Armenian Duduk)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F26928938&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

Aww - I was expecting the theme from the '90s BBC series! Still sounds lovely though. Are we days from (digital) release, or is it likely to take longer..?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

Even though I believe I currently have four duduks in my collection of samples, I'm sorely tempted by this. The two neys also sound top notch.

Good as they sound, it's clear that Tari's scripting is what's making these ahead of the competition - I only have the demo of Forest Kingdom, but just one scale of the Bulgarian piccolo is fabulous to play with! 

Damn you for being so talented and adding another bloody library to my shopping list...  I'm sincerely hoping you have plans to turn your hand to some Arabic string instruments (an electric violin would make you my hero!).

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Nov 02 said:


> Even though I believe I currently have four duduks in my collection of samples, I'm sorely tempted by this. The two neys also sound top notch.
> 
> Good as they sound, it's clear that Tari's scripting is what's making these ahead of the competition - I only have the demo of Forest Kingdom, but just one scale of the Bulgarian piccolo is fabulous to play with!
> 
> ...



Electric cello would be wonderful as well.


----------



## Ed (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds SO good, I really hope you keep going with all these awesome instruments. You're really doing these instruments the best. 

The Duduk really reminds me of this one from the Myst 3 teaser


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 02 said:


> Electric cello would be wonderful as well.



I second that.


----------



## Ed (Nov 2, 2011)

Electric Violin AND cello!!


----------



## devastat (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

Desert Winds seems to be available now at SoundsonDemand o-[][]-o


----------



## Ben H (Nov 3, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## MaestroRage (Nov 3, 2011)

pressuring client to hurry up and finish payment to grab this :D!


----------



## Ben H (Nov 4, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 4, 2011)

Ben H @ Fri Nov 04 said:


> I bought it yesterday, and had the chance to play with it for a couple of hours last night. And it is every bit as stunning as the audio demos would have you believe.




For sure stunning - especially the Duduk. Nice to be able to play MY melodies for a change. Big surprise are the 'drones'. I guess I wasn't expecting the usefulness. Had the library one day and already it has more than paid for itself. I am a happy camper.


----------



## devastat (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

Yeah, the Duduk is great and I love the fact that it has three different legatos.


----------



## TARI (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

What can I say!! Thank you very much guys! :D

I take your suggestions for future products. 



devastat @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Yeah, the Duduk is great and I love the fact that it has three different legatos.


Hi Devastat, not 3, 6 legatos for duduk :wink:


----------



## TARI (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*

Hi again, 
I want to share with you this stunning demo by Iván Torrent  

*RELEASE MY HEART (Armenian Duduk)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F27397082&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Service - Desert Winds released! (new stunning duduk demo added)*

Stunning demo! Can't wait to get my hands on this lib. Excellent Tari!


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 8, 2011)

This sounds totally amazing and I LOVE Iván Torrent´s demo!

@Tari: Do you know - by chance - when the Mac 64-bit version of the "Engine 2" will be available...? (Are we talking about days, weeks, months, years???)

thanks
Marco


----------



## bestservice robert (Nov 8, 2011)

marcotronic @ 8th November 2011 said:


> This sounds totally amazing and I LOVE Iván Torrent´s demo!
> 
> @Tari: Do you know - by chance - when the Mac 64-bit version of the "Engine 2" will be available...? (Are we talking about days, weeks, months, years???)
> 
> ...



Hi Marc,
We hope to get it released before the end of this year - fingers crossed

Robert
Best Service team


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 8, 2011)

bestservice robert @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> marcotronic @ 8th November 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds totally amazing and I LOVE Iván Torrent´s demo!
> ...



Thanks, Robert. Gonna cross my fingers then, too 

Marco


----------



## playz123 (Nov 8, 2011)

"We hope to get it released before the end of this year - fingers crossed"

Good news indeed. I tried the demo of this library and it certainly suggest what the product can do, but since I'm running everything 64 bit now on my Mac Pro and don't wish to use the VST bridge in Cubase, a purchase will have to wait until Engine is 64 bit for the Mac.


----------



## TARI (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Service - Desert Winds released! (new stunning duduk demo added)*

Alex Pfeffer demo... Brilliant!!! :D 
*The Wrath of Sekhmet by Alex Pfeffer*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F27771086&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## Nostradamus (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*



TARI @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> Hi again,
> I want to share with you this stunning demo by Iván Torrent
> 
> *RELEASE MY HEART (Armenian Duduk)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F27397082&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]



What a great track.Perfect.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Best Service - Desert Winds released! (new Alex Pfeffer demo...you have to listen to it!)*

Excellent reproduction.
Isn't this the same developer who made that killer Accordian....?
Definately has his Reed chops together.
I don;t even use such instruments yet, but it sounds so good I should buy it for General Purposes...

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Best Service - Desert Winds released! (new Alex Pfeffer demo...you have to listen to it!)*

Yea, Tari - in VERY competitive field of developers just continues to produce just the right niche product and at the top level of quality. Yesterday a client made a comment about the 'accordion' (Tari's). It was just the right color he wanted. Today I am using his excellent duduk. Not many days pass where something of his doesn't find its ways into my projects.

I consider my money spent with him a solid 'investment'.



Tari - using the same techniques of recording and programming - I would kill (maybe just mame  ) to get a *lyrical *oboe - sweet and expressive (just like the duduk). IMHO and overlooked and needed product (French version of course.)


----------



## devastat (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - Desert Winds (Narnia Lullaby excerpt added)*



TARI @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> devastat @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Duduk is great and I love the fact that it has three different legatos.
> ...



Even better. Would love to have the same "treatment" for Bansuri


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2011)

Played around with it on Try Sound and it sounds wonderful!

I also really loved the ambience's, you really have a cool way of doing those. When the right project comes up I'll have an excuse to get these sounds, I love being able to single out one sound out of the 5 or so that make up the pad/ambience, very very useful from a sound design perspective.


----------



## TARI (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Service - Desert Winds released! (new Alex Pfeffer demo...you have to listen to it!)*

Hi mates,
Thank you for your words and support!! :D 

As we speak the next sample library is coming (end of first quarter 2012 expected). It is because of your support that I can keep developing. THANK YOU! The next one is something I've been waiting for a long time :wink: 

Tari


----------



## floydian05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicely done Tari! I bought this while it was on sale last week really love the Duduk! Way to put the "instrument" in virtual instrument rather than just making a sound that we can use. I'd LOVE to see more ethnic instruments - besides a general purpose woodwind library this is what I need most right now. I hope this upcoming library that features the Bansuri includes Erhu as well - I'd love to have a playable Erhu. I look forward to checking out your future products no matter what you end up creating!

I saw earlier in this thread that Best Service said that they are hoping to get the Engine working on 64 bit Mac by the end of the year is there any news on this?


----------



## TARI (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi floydian05,
Glad you like it. Your feedback is much appreciated  Next sample library will be a surprise. It is a project I wanted to do from a long time and the moment has reached. I am working hard recording and editing right now.

Regarding Engine, fingers crossed for a big update 

Tari



Takabuntu @ Thu Nov 17 said:


> Bummer, I've should have seen this coming... a cliffhanger... :shock: Well, I really hope you're going give a little more info so I can start saving AGAIN, sigh :wink: You're stuff is great, looking forward to your next project.



Thanks Takabuntu!


----------



## Ben H (Dec 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## TARI (Dec 22, 2011)

Ben H @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> Well I went a little overboard I must admit.
> 
> I already own Desert Winds, but I used the sale to purchase Forest Kingdom, Epic World and Bela D Anthology: Vol. 1 + 2. :oops:


WOW! What can I say...THANKS Ben! :wink: 

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Tari, is there a sale currently going on?
If so, I wasn't aware of it...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 22, 2011)

Another very satisfied composer here. Love the Duduk and the Neys, and the sound design is top notch.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 22, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 22, 2011)

Ahh, thanks Ben!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually, Patrick, there is still a sale on because I just received the following from Best Service yesterday (Dec. 21). I hope to buy the download version of Desert Winds. Please note that I removed the promo code from the quote below though, since I'm not sure if Best Service is just making this offer to previous customers or not, or if they would appreciate me distributing it. 

"	English Version


Dear customer,

this is our way to thank you for a great year 2011 with Best Service. Here is your personal bonus voucher for 30 or even 100 Euro!

For every order before January 16th 2012 you get:

€ 30 instant discount for orders over € 100
Simply use the promo code _____ in your shopping cart.

€ 100 instant discount for orders over € 500
Simply use the promo code _____ in your shopping cart.

The promo code can be used at www.bestservice.de (this is where you can buy boxed products) and on our download platform http://www.soundsondemand.com (www.soundsondemand.com). You can use this promo code as often as you like"


----------



## Camus (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Playz123,

I cannot imagine that xmas30 and xmas100 are individual codes.

Cheers

Camus


----------



## playz123 (Dec 23, 2011)

Camus @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> Hi Playz123,
> 
> I cannot imagine that xmas30 and xmas100 are individual codes.
> 
> ...


Hm-m, the point is we don't know to whom the offers were sent, and out of respect to Best Service, I suggest those codes should not have been posted here unless Best Service posts them or they are freely available to everyone at the Best Service web site. It had nothing do with an assumption that they were invidual codes, which I know they aren't.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you :D

Promo is valid and i just grabbed Desert Winds and Accordeons =o


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't have a need for desert winds but I certainly did buy accordions and they are great.

I'm going to have loads of fun!!!!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 23, 2011)

Still waiting for a 64 bit Mac version of Engine.


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 23, 2011)

MaestroRage @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> While I feel Engine 2 is not the best sampler by any stretch of the imagination, honestly you are the only developer here who makes it worth using.
> 
> :D



My sentiments exactly. Tari is the only reason we run engine!


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 23, 2011)

playz123 @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> Still waiting for a 64 bit Mac version of Engine.



YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 23, 2011)

TeamLeader @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> playz123 @ Fri Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for a 64 bit Mac version of Engine.
> ...



+1


----------



## TARI (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you guys!! I really appreciate your support and kind words  
I wish a Mac 64 bits Engine too!! Fingers crossed waiting for news soon.

Merry Christmas and happy new year! I hope 2012 will be full of success for all! o-[][]-o 

Tari


----------



## IFM (Dec 24, 2011)

TeamLeader @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> MaestroRage @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > While I feel Engine 2 is not the best sampler by any stretch of the imagination, honestly you are the only developer here who makes it worth using.
> ...



Ditto here! I was just playing with Forest Kingdom last night and gushing over the sounds!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 12, 2012)

Any word yet on the 64 bit version of "Engine" for Mac, which was supposedly due out before the end of 2011? The Best Service sale ends in a few days, and this purchaser has no plans to work with the 32 bit version.


----------



## bestservice robert (Jan 13, 2012)

playz123 @ 13th January 2012 said:


> Any word yet on the 64 bit version of "Engine" for Mac, which was supposedly due out before the end of 2011? The Best Service sale ends in a few days, and this purchaser has no plans to work with the 32 bit version.



Hi,
It´s really close to be finalized. But never ask a developer about a fix date...
So we have to be patient .....

Robert


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 13, 2012)

I assume it could be loaded/imported into macfive v.3 (as a 64bits plugin) or i'm wrong !


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 13, 2012)

Krakatau @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> I assume it could be loaded/imported into macfive v.3 (as a 64bits plugin) or i'm wrong !



What's macfive? Even google doesn't give me any results...

Marco


----------



## bestservice robert (Jan 13, 2012)

Krakatau @ 13th January 2012 said:


> I assume it could be loaded/imported into macfive v.3 (as a 64bits plugin) or i'm wrong !



Hi,
I assume you are talking about Motu Mach Five?
But I am afraid you are wrong anyway :cry: 

Robert


----------



## Ben H (Jan 13, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## bestservice robert (Jan 13, 2012)

Ben H @ 13th January 2012 said:


> Aren't they loadable in the FULL Yellow Tools Independance?



Of course, but INDE Pro is not yet 64 Bit on Mac as well. This will go hand in hand with Engine as Engine is a Player version of INDE Pro.

Robert


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2012)

8 months later...

Very nice winds, but is the Mac version of Engine still only 32-bits?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 1, 2012)

marcotronic @ 13th January said:


> Krakatau @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume it could be loaded/imported into macfive v.3 (as a 64bits plugin) or i'm wrong !
> ...



MachFive is a sampler. In a way you can compare it with Kontakt / Kontakt Player, in that a free player version called _UVI Workstation_ comes with certain instruments. You can also buy a full version which comes with a 45 GB factory library. I recently got the player version when I purchased a V.I. from Acoustic Samples - they have some really good stuff but it requires that player, and an iLok license.
I was happy to find out that it's stable in 64 bit and integrates really well, because I was very skeptical about getting another player - I have enough problems with _Engine_ as it is. I'm not that big an iLok fan either, and I can imagine that devs who only put out stuff for this platform are severely diminishing their potential audience, but I think it's a pretty good, solid product.
The IRCAM prepared piano is also Mach Five, I believe.

(P.S. I know it's an older post, but quite frankly I'm a bit surprised MachFive isn't mentioned more on V.I. Control. Some of the stuff out there for this platform seems to be really good)


----------



## trotamusicos (Apr 9, 2016)

Are there plans for Desert Winds II ?


----------



## gjelul (Apr 9, 2016)

I have this library, bought it about a year ago. Is it the same library???


----------



## Mystic (Apr 9, 2016)

gjelul said:


> I have this library, bought it about a year ago. Is it the same library???


The original post in this thread was from 2011.


----------



## Ben H (Apr 9, 2016)

trotamusicos said:


> Are there plans for Desert Winds II ?



I am interested in this too


----------



## gjelul (Apr 11, 2016)

Mystic said:


> The original post in this thread was from 2011.



Oops....


----------



## TARI (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi guys,
Something cool is gonna happen, in fact, is happening, but cannot tell anything yet. More news in some months 
Thanks for your interest and support.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 9, 2016)

Watching this thread. If Desert Winds 2 was in Kontakt (like Shevannai) it would be awesome. I'm still looking for a good Zourna and no AAX support keeps me from investing in Engine 2. Just add overblown samples.


----------



## Mystic (May 9, 2016)

Tari is announcing he's retiring to the Bahamas with a model or 2.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (May 9, 2016)

Arrrg! The agony of such teasing!


----------



## storyteller (May 16, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Watching this thread. If Desert Winds 2 was in Kontakt (like Shevannai) it would be awesome. I'm still looking for a good Zourna and no AAX support keeps me from investing in Engine 2. Just add overblown samples.



Just saw that Engine got an upgrade... AAX compatible now (without having to use BlueCat Audio Patchworks).


----------



## TARI (May 17, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Just saw that Engine got an upgrade... AAX compatible now (without having to use BlueCat Audio Patchworks).


Yes!


----------

